# Liqui Moly 3864 or 2332 5W-40 Leichtlauf High Tech



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

*Liqui Moly 2332 5W-40 Leichtlauf High Tech*

Any Opinion On Liqui Moly 2332 5W-40 Leichtlauf High Tech?


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

I've run this oil without incident. Great quality oil, but I only run in summer months. I run LM topTech 4200 5w30 in colder months.


----------

